# Rod Help



## Charlie B. (May 18, 2005)

Making a trip to Colorado (Lake City) over the July 4th holiday, and am looking to pick up a new rig for the trip

I really want a 4wt, but am considering a 5. Two questions:

- length? Is 9ft going to be alright, or should I consider a shorter rod

- with 300-400 being my spending limit, which models/manufacturers would you recommend.

I know there is a lot out there, so all opinions/insights are appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The rod weight depends on how big a fly you are using. That area and the Rio Grande have the potential for Big Fish and also using either large hopper flies or heavily weighted nymphs. To me the 4wt is starting to be a specialty rod for smaller flies and smaller water. Perfect for midges and Brook trout but not as good for Hopper dropper and heavy nymphs. The five weight is a standard all around trout rod.

There are so many good rods out now. Most of the major manufacturers are coming out with price point rods to compete with the Imports. Sage, Scott, Saint Croix have medium priced entry level rods. TFO, Echo, Reddington, Cabelas, Albright have good imported rods.

Spend your money on a good rod and line then whatever reel you can afford is the third priority.


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*What Rod?*

Pick a rod for the type of stream or river you are fishing. Some streams require a short rod because of tree over-hang and need for accuracy. Big rivers require a longer rod for distance and size of fish. Be sure you try the rod at the shop you are buying it from, some brands are suited to certain casting styles, and everyone's casting style is different.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Go see Dan at Dan's Fly Shop in Lake City. He can set you up according to what you want and or need. His products are very good and his prices are reasonable.


----------



## Charlie B. (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help yall!


----------



## Charlie B. (May 18, 2005)

I have pretty much decided on a 7 - 7 1/2 ' 4wt rod. 

Other than FTU, Bass Pro, and Orvis, where else can I look in the Houston area?

Thanks


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Stick with Andy Packmore at FTU, or Mike Barbe at Cut Rate Fishing on I-10 (Katy Freeway). Both stores are owned by the same people. Mike has essentially everything that Andy does. If one doesn't have it then the other one will.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Charlie B. said:


> Other than FTU, Bass Pro, and Orvis, where else can I look in the Houston area?


I-Fly/Angler's Edge across Westheimer from the Galleria. It's in the same shopping center as Morton's, Barbnes & Noble, etc.


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Try Angler's Edge in the Galleria area. They have a pretty good selection of rods and other bits you might need. If they don't, they can always special order for you. That 7.5 4 wt is a fun Hill Country rod.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

The 7 1/2' 4 wt is a sweet little set up and you'll love it on the smaller streams. I have a little moderate action Redington 3/4 that is a hoot on the right waters. You will however wish for more length on larger bodies of water (lakes moreso than rivers) if you want to reach out a bit more, when short line nymphing, or need to toss weighted nymphs. 

There usually isnt as much hopper fishing in early july but that isn't a hard and fast rule on all waters up there. Remember, just because you might be fishing a larger river, is doesnt equate to longer casts. The more line you put on the water in a trout stream, the more drag potentially put on the fly. I always have more success on larger rivers if I break them down into small sections and work them thoroughly at close range if possible. Just random thoughts, take em for what its worth and good luck.


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

*Capt. Chris Phillips*

Chris Phillips at FTU has helped me on numerous questions...


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

*5 weight!*

BEing that you live on the gulf coast I would get a rod that may be utilized in both places. I use a 5 weight and over load it with 6 wieght line. This is a perfect set up for your fresh water catches as well as fishing the light or shoreline of the gulf coast. 
The length of the rod is very important when trying to cast. The shortest rod I would go with is nine feet. You can get it in four pieces so length is not an issue when traveling. With a shorter rod you will not be able to cast as far. Take it to the other extreme and look at the 14 foot spey rods. You can cast 90 feet of line with very little effort bc the rod has so mush power that it can load up with. 
Go see Chris at I Fly the anglers edge 713-993-9981
Or Marcus at Orvis 713-783-2111
Five on the FLy!


----------

